# Replacement Guns for Turbine HVLP



## stolenhoary (Aug 24, 2018)

My CS9100 has worked ok so far.

I did a cabinet job with it and completed a couple car panels and they looked good, managing to keep up on parts for the gun and got most of the primer I needed for spraying out my truck. The air return was getting gummed up and the internals began to fall apart (Maxum). I resorted to using Teflon tape to replace the packing since local suppliers didn't have that. It worked ok until resuming with the primer and kept trying to patch it up and finally broke the housing tightening the damned air adjuster.

I guess the 2 part car primer I was using being thick added to the problem which has been developing over years.

Anyway, replacement guns are outside of budget, so what would happen if I tried using a conventional HVLP gun with it. Work or no work? Sorry in advance for being a retard. Fumes, thats it.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Check with the manufacturer of your system. Also, Google is your friend.


----------



## stolenhoary (Aug 24, 2018)

Maxum II works with it. I want other options and Googled the question for hours boss. It seems like the air passage at the neck might be too restrictive with the HVLP conventional guns for starters. The fitting at the end would need a swap at least.


----------



## Pete_holden (Sep 4, 2018)

Yes turbine guns operate off of high CFM from the turbine as opposed to psi from the compressor. I know my leemer turbine makes somewhere around 90cfm but only makes about 4psi. Most traditional hvlp guns are gonna require at a minimum 20psi.


----------



## stolenhoary (Aug 24, 2018)

Tried an HVLP conversion gun with 1/4" to 1/2" coupling fitting. Same brand as sold at a chain auto parts store. Seems like good quality. Tried it with air then water to test. Verdict is: No good. Extra CFM on turbine didn't overcome PSI requirements. Specs are 7-9 SCFM at 20psi for this conversion gun and others are similar. CS9100 is around 8-10.


----------



## Cocktimus Prime (Nov 21, 2019)

Harbor Freight sells replacement bleeder and non bleeder type guns for HVLP if you’re on a budget. Apollo does as well. Amazon will be your friend as well but I’d honestly check out the HF one


----------

